# Sage Spares



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

Is there anywhere I can buy Sage BE spares, Sage just told me they will not sell to the public, agents only.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

What specific parts are you looking for?


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

I definitely need a solenoid for the water/steam and perhaps a pump.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Try coffee classics......just google them......they are Sage authorised repairers


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You might find the solenoid on ebay. Some one in Germany sells some also a number of others produced by the same manufacturer - olab

Pump - you can probably use an Ulka. Some people replace the ones in the DB with those.

Coffee Clasics may not sell to you. If that's the case request part numbers - phone Sage and order that way. I'd be very interested in the outcome.

Are you sure that the water / steam is done via a solenoid ? These are the solenoids for the BES860XL also the 870









However the usual fix on other Sage machines where there are more mentions is dismantle and clean.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Out of interest the same site shows that a flow meter is fitted. Also a diffuser - not sure what that might do, maybe @DavecUK knows.








So a mid priced at the cheap end espresso machine catches up with even the cheaper bean to cup machines







even if Sage has put it in the wrong place.

John

-


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Try coffee classics......just google them......they are Sage authorised repairers


They won't supply parts only


----------



## DAH (Nov 3, 2018)

If you need a pump you can get it from ebay for about £15. I replaced the one in my BE, it was an Ulka EP5. The solenoid (Olab) can also be purchased on ebay - they're about £38 and come from Germany, but that also include the valve, not just the electrical solenoid do an ebay search for Barista Express solenoid. If you need more help, let me know.


----------



## DAH (Nov 3, 2018)

Also, for what it's worth, I called Coffee Classics a couple of days ago and they were of zero help. They wouldn't sell me a part (not allowed by Sage) nor even suggest an alternate source. Save yourself a phonecall!


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

ajohn said:


> You might find the solenoid on ebay. Some one in Germany sells some also a number of others produced by the same manufacturer - olab
> 
> Pump - you can probably use an Ulka. Some people replace the ones in the DB with those.
> 
> ...


Yep that's the one I need, "solenoid valve" part number SP0020444 for BES870UK, when I checked the internals out it was clacking away as soon as the button was pressed.


----------



## DAH (Nov 3, 2018)

mr-bean said:


> Yep that's the one I need, "solenoid valve" part number SP0020444 for BES870UK, when I checked the internals out it was clacking away as soon as the button was pressed.


What is the problem you're experiencing?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It's such a pity Sage have decided to go this route. Makes their machines more disposable & dramatically reduces their value to those who aren't scared to fix things themselves.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I love companies like sage who restrict spares and their resellers who won't sell spares...just warms the cockles of my heart. Inkjet printer manufacturers are just as nice to the consumer.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> I love companies like sage who restrict spares and their resellers who won't sell spares...just warms the cockles of my heart. Inkjet printer manufacturers are just as nice to the consumer.


Depending on how much you print, laser printers will work out cheaper sooner or later once ink/toner is taken into account.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sage for the most part are destined for landfill, there should be a rule on consumer electronics and domestic appliances that all parts will be available for at least 10years

also try looking for Breville spares - its what sage are rebadged from


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

DAH said:


> What is the problem you're experiencing?


No water pressure at the grouphead, but steam works OK and the awful clacking noise when you press the 1 or 2 cup buttons.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

mr-bean said:


> Yep that's the one I need, "solenoid valve" part number SP0020444 for BES870UK, when I checked the internals out it was clacking away as soon as the button was pressed.


That's typical of muck stopping the actual bit that moves in them going fully to the position it should end up at - try dismantling it and cleaning it. The usual reason is muck from the 3 way action.

If you want to replace search ebay for olab solenoids. Some are listed for Sage. It wouldn't surprise me if the seller could help with identification.

Really other than seals there is no reason why they should wear out that easily. Slight chance that even the seals are O rings. May not be but worth a look anyway.

From a few posts on the subject it does look that Sage want to make even more bunce via repairs. Contact is via a call centre. Bit stupid IMHO as better coffee brewing at home is seen as a coming thing. It's unusual for companies not to offer spares on many domestic items.

John

-


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I have lots of spares because i have a non working machine i was hoping to strip and sell off.

So you are after only two parts? Solanoid and pump?


----------



## DAH (Nov 3, 2018)

M_H_S said:


> I have lots of spares because i have a non working machine i was hoping to strip and sell off.
> 
> So you are after only two parts? Solanoid and pump?


I'm after the thermistor please..... could you let me know a price? Thanks.


----------



## DAH (Nov 3, 2018)

mr-bean said:


> No water pressure at the grouphead, but steam works OK and the awful clacking noise when you press the 1 or 2 cup buttons.


As john says the noise you're experiencing is most likely just scale in the solenoid valve. It's an easy fix, but you'll have to remove it, disassemble and descale. Not sure about the pressure issue but after you've fixed the valve issue, with the machine open, do a couple of shots (with coffee) and see if you can spot any internal leaks. I seem to have trouble with the teflon tube from the boiler to the valve.

I'm going to post a step by step about cleaning the valve, but work keeping me busy at the moment..... happy to talk you through it if you want to PM me.

Dave.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Going on what people get up to on DB's I don't think there will be much problems finding a suitable Ulka pump if the pump is causing problems. They are likely to wear out more quickly than a solenoid but if they can be taken apart seals might be O rings. Other seals elsewhere in the machine are also likely to be O rings. Pipes are usually connected this way. A flange on the end, an O ring and then a clip to hold it all in position. I did see one comment about a DB not being sealed this way but as it was a one off this might be misleading. Sage do have problems with them though so it is the sort of thing they might change. Typically on a DB some fail after 3 years. In that they very probably have a harder life than in their other machines.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Thermistor failing - wouldn't have thought so but .................... I very much doubt if Breville make parts like that so it may have a part number on it. Google may be your friend in that case. Some links for people

https://media.needapart.co.nz/manuals/BES810BSS_Full.pdf

https://media.needapart.co.nz/manuals/BES920_Full.pdf

https://media.needapart.co.nz/manuals/BES870%20Full.pdf

Sometimes spares sites give more precise detail of what a part actually is - thermal fuses for instance.







Not for the thermal protection on the pump though







so far.

John

-


----------



## DAH (Nov 3, 2018)

I've written some instructions for fixing the buzzing sound/solenoid. Any idea how I upload a PDF??.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

DAH said:


> I'm after the thermistor please..... could you let me know a price? Thanks.


Can you post a pic?


----------



## L.Atte (Oct 10, 2018)

M_H_S said:


> I have lots of spares because i have a non working machine i was hoping to strip and sell off.
> 
> So you are after only two parts? Solanoid and pump?


I need the little filter holder contraption that goes in water tank please!!!

Been oos on Sage site for months....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm not sure those in-tank filters really do much, other than contribute to Sage revenue stream to be honest. Best to use suitable water.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

L.Atte said:


> I need the little filter holder contraption that goes in water tank please!!!
> 
> Been oos on Sage site for months....


I may have a spare. Will need to check. As i mentioned to another forumer i am away from home but should be back on the weekend. Thanks.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Just as "easy" as sourcing parts for Thermoplan machines !


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> Just as "easy" as sourcing parts for Thermoplan machines !


It looks like some one could simply stock certain Olab solenoids and O rings to suite. The rest though other than the pumps could proved difficult. It looks like Ulka can be used but not sure if it's a simple direct replacement. The thread connected ones aren't but they have been fitted to DB's along with a different metal OPV valve.

There is one general spares supplier in the USA that shows lots of bits for them. Stock according to web posts comes and goes. One of the things that I found interesting as prices are usually given is that they are relatively cheap in some areas so Sage could take their bunce from those. It seems to be a long standing Breville thing. At one point they offered exchange machines in the US. Sort of fixed price repair. Send machine back to them and receive another, they even sent packing out for the machine return. Costs looked to be fairly reasonable - $200 or so =







not sure how much inflation needs to be added. That I suspect is acceptable to many. The alternative of an engineer driving out to fix not really knowing what they will find isn't. It may be ok if some one lives near enough to their repairer to take a machine there.

Personally as the competition hots up I suspect that their sales will fall but with machines being shown in various chain's shops that people can visit easily that may not happen. Competition - Lelit are making a machine that in some ways is very similar to the DB . Spares for that are already on ebay.







It's even easy to buy spares for many bean to cup machines. Many manufacturers of all sorts of things are used to working this way so that the fixers can be local or diy.

John

-


----------



## Danlad (May 6, 2019)

Hi,

I'm getting no steam or hot water, but I do get hot water coming from the coffee head, is this a solenoid issue?

I've cleaned both the grey solenoids and one was stuck solid with scale. I got it moving free again, but still no steam or hot water. It was the 18 bar solenoid that was stuck. Before cleaning the solenoid all the steam was coming out of the coffee head.

Any advice on fixing this issue would be appreciated.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## fantamas1196 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi Danlad,

i have the same issue,

Did you find the solution of no stream and hot water?

Thanks


----------



## Tobyl (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi, the heater in my Bambino plus seems to be blocked. Plenty of pressure from the inlet pipe when disconnected but almost nothing out of the heater. Tried running descaler through but so little flow doesn't make any difference. Does anyone know where I could get a replacement heater from or have any other ideas? Thanks


----------

